# [RISOLTO] FPS bassissimi con una scheda grafica NVIDIA

## marco_88

Salve, ho praticamente risolto quasi tutti i problemi che ho riscontrato con gentoo, e ora sono molto soddisfatto della macchina che ho, molto veloce e performante.

Apparte il problema con l'MTP che dovrò indagare, riscontro questo strano problema di FPS, che non sembra influire sulle prestazioni, però mi lascia il dubbio.

Una scheda grafica come questa, dalle altissime prestazioni, non può dare solo 60 FPS e 333 frame al secondo!

Ho visto risultati di glxgears con schede molto più scarsi della mia, di gran lunga superiori!

Ho nvidia-drivers 313 installati, opengl attivo, effetti attivi, e funziona anche aero su windows 7 virtualizzato su virtualbox!

Quindi la grafica va e funziona bene, e mi sembra tutto molto veloce.

Però questi fps bassi mi lasciano il dubbio, e magari potrebbe andare ancora meglio.

Vorrei capire da cosa può essere dovuto.

Dopo aver attivato il profilo opengl sono migliorate numerose cose, e ho anche rifatto un X -configure, e ho potuto attivare anche gli effetti kwin, che prima andava in crash, ma adesso tutto funziona, quindi non capisco.Last edited by marco_88 on Fri Apr 26, 2013 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

glxgears, a quanto sapevo io, non è affidabile come benchmark.

----------

## marco_88

Si può essere vero, ma dal leggere chi ha migliaia di FPS, e io averne solo 60, mi sembra che comunque qualcosa che non va, ci sia, o sbaglio?

----------

## Zizo

Ciao, quel 60 porta subito alla mente il "Sync to VBlank", o "VSync", tecnica che sincronizza il numero di fotogrammi con il refresh dello schermo, che per gli Lcd spesso è appunto di 60hz.

Con i driver proprietari nvidia puoi attivarlo/disattivarlo dal tool di configurazione "Nvidia X Server Settings", sotto la voce "OpenGl Settings".

----------

## marco_88

OpenGl to VBlank su Nvidia-settings è attivo, quindi a quanto pare il problema non è lì.

----------

## Zizo

È il fatto che sia attivo a limitare i frame.

----------

## marco_88

Grazie era quello, ora da 17000 FPS, una differenza enorme, ma secondo voi, al di là degli FPS, a livello di qualità e di prestazioni, è meglio lasciarlo attivo o disattiva questa funzione? M'interessano sopratutto le prestazioni con una scheda del genere, gli FPS lasciano il tempo che trovano, ed era solo una mia curiosità, ora scoperto l'arcano vorrei capire cosa sia meglio.

----------

## pierino_89

Il VSync serve principalmente per evitare il tearing:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing

Se non ti è mai successo e il tuo pc non ha la tecnologia Optimus o simile, non è fondamentale avere questa opzione abilitata. In caso contrario, sicuramente avrai sicuramente problemi di distorsione alle immagini/videate nere e altre amenità di questo tipo.

----------

